# Off-Topic indexed on Google now?



## Xaios (May 26, 2011)

Figured I'd point this out, as it is a departure from what was standard not too long ago. In the past, the Off-Topic forum has been invisible to anyone who wasn't logged into the forum. That seems to have changed.

I noticed because last night, I made this thread in Off-Topic. While further searching for updates on Google regarding that particular discussion with this search. Low and behold, my thread is the second highest indexed result, and that's after less than 12 hours.

So, in case this particular change wasn't intended, I figured it's worth pointing out. If it was, then feel free to go about your business. Cheers! 

*EDIT*: D'oh! Realized the first link was wrong, it linked to a very nice picture of a hot female sportscaster instead of the thread I was talking about! Fixed.


----------



## Explorer (May 26, 2011)

Does it really matter?

It's not like we're a magician's forum, with secrets galore. The only ones who have to worry are those who are hesitant to stand behind their words, no?


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Does it really matter?
> 
> It's not like we're a magician's forum, with secrets galore. The only ones who have to worry are those who are hesitant to stand behind their words, no?



In all likelihood, no, it probably doesn't. However, I believe the original intent of hiding the Off-Topic forum from public eyes was to a) keep the forum from being inundated with people who weren't actually interested in the main discussion at hand: seven strings, and b) to help save bandwidth by keeping search results limited to topics that had to with the site's primary function.


----------

